# Darshan - stray with luxating hip in shelter.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I got a call from the rescue coordinator today about this young malti mix who came in as a stray . He has a luxated right hip according to X-Rays that were taken at the shelter. Judie and Edie have given me the okay to pull him tomorrow morning and I'll shuttle him to get an orthopedic eval. I've called him Darshan - Hindi boys name that means 'vision.' He is a vision don't you think?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

He is so cute how do they end up as strays!!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> He is so cute how do they end up as strays!!!!


 Becky, the streets of LA are overflowing with gorgeous dogs. You should see the pleas that I get everyday from all different breeds and mixes - unbelievable. Backyard breeders, a pet overpopulation - unfixed males (like Darshan) who reach their sexual maturity and get out under a fence. Perhaps the owners knew that he was hit by a car and injured and they surrendered him saying that he was a stray - happens all the time. Hunter and Jude, the seniors we rescued recently, were definitely dumped by the owner who said they were strays. They don't need to pay the surrender fee and be made to feel guilty. Sad sad world we live in. If we don't shut down puppy mills then we are only going to see the problem get much worse. Spay and neuter laws must be enforced. I could go on. Every time I walk into the shelter and see the line of people dumping unfixed pets I want to scream. Morons carrying boxes of pit bull pups past a sign that reads 'free spay and neuter clinic.' Unbelievable.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I must be really tired - did you see my spelling of Judy's name? Yikes!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> I got a call from the rescue coordinator today about this young malti mix who came in as a stray . He has a luxated right hip according to X-Rays that were taken at the shelter. Judie and Edie have given me the okay to pull him tomorrow morning and I'll shuttle him to get an orthopedic eval. I've called him Darshan - Hindi boys name that means 'vision.' He is a vision don't you think?


Bron, he is such a vision!! Glad you are going to pull him tomorrow! Hope his orthopedic eval. appointment goes well - keep me posted. I know I can't do much since I am on the opposite side of the US but if there is anything I can do, please let me know...

And I didn't even notice the spelling of Judy's name : )



smlcm said:


> Becky, the streets of LA are overflowing with gorgeous dogs. You should see the pleas that I get everyday from all different breeds and mixes - unbelievable. Backyard breeders, a pet overpopulation - unfixed males (like Darshan) who reach their sexual maturity and get out under a fence. Perhaps the owners knew that he was hit by a car and injured and they surrendered him saying that he was a stray - happens all the time. Hunter and Jude, the seniors we rescued recently, were definitely dumped by the owner who said they were strays. They don't need to pay the surrender fee and be made to feel guilty. Sad sad world we live in. If we don't shut down puppy mills then we are only going to see the problem get much worse. Spay and neuter laws must be enforced. I could go on. Every time I walk into the shelter and see the line of people dumping unfixed pets I want to scream. Morons carrying boxes of pit bull pups past a sign that reads 'free spay and neuter clinic.' Unbelievable.


Completely and utterly MADDENING!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - he is indeed a vision.:wub: How he could have ended up a stray boggles the mind. :blink: But again, owners might not have wanted to pay (or been able to pay) the money to fix him up. :angry: I'm sitting here so dejected thinking this will never end. How stupid people are, how cruel and callous. :smcry: There are free spay and neuter clinics all over nearly all the time. And then you hear people wanting to mate their pet dogs. :exploding: You want another Maltese -- just go to a shelter or rescue and you'll find plenty of them. 

Bless you, Edie and Judy for looking out for Darshan. Keep us posted. I'd better get some work so I can keep donating to all our rescues. :huh:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a cutie pie, he's in good hands now.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Bron,

There will always be jerks and a###oles who will treat animals without care. I just wish there were more people like you, Edie, Eldad, et al.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi Darshan! One of my buddies during residency was named Darshan so it is a very special name indeed. You are safe now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a cute little guy! I hope he can be helped! My heart breaks for these little canine souls.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

so glad he is safe, another is saved! Thank you!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Quick Darshan update. I have him at our vet. Yesterday he was trying to put a little weight on the back right leg so you never know. The orthopedic specialist will be taking a look on Monday morning. He has been at two different shelters over one month so hopefully his injury has not calcified in the wrong position. Luckily he's very young and super healthy looking - and I've seen much worse. He should get his leg use back. His temperament is happy, peppy, trusting puppy with no fear reactivity. Just an sweet little fluff ball. He has the coat of my dog Mouse - super thick and fluffy and dirt just rolls off it. That's the poodle in him. It makes a pure Maltese coat seem so much more difficult to take care of. He does the whole Disney dog head tilt - with a Beverly Hills white-toothed smile. He knows how to work it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Quick Darshan update. I have him at our vet. Yesterday he was trying to put a little weight on the back right leg so you never know. The orthopedic specialist will be taking a look on Monday morning. He has been at two different shelters over one month so hopefully his injury has not calcified in the wrong position. Luckily he's very young and super healthy looking - and I've seen much worse. He should get his leg use back. His temperament is happy, peppy, trusting puppy with no fear reactivity. Just an sweet little fluff ball. He has the coat of my dog Mouse - super thick and fluffy and dirt just rolls off it. That's the poodle in him. It makes a pure Maltese coat seem so much more difficult to take care of. He does the whole Disney dog head tilt - with a Beverly Hills white-toothed smile. He knows how to work it.


Thank you for the update Bron. Glad to hear he isn't fear reactive since god only know's what he's been through. He sounds like such a darling!!! I hope is forever home is just around the corner.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG...he is sooooo handsome...how did he end up there???? Honestly, I get sick to my stomach every time I see this stuff...makes me soooo mad.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a precious baby! Hopefully his injury is fixable, and he ends up in a wonderful forever home !


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh what a sweet baby,I'm glad he's in rescue where he will be loved.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Darshan's x-rays revealed that his luxated hip will require FHO surgery. This link gives a very good description of the surgery and the problem. I have cared for several dogs after FHO surgery and they were a lot worse than Darshan so he will get full use of his leg again. 01 Hip Dislocation - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Darshan's x-rays revealed that his luxated hip will require FHO surgery. This link gives a very good description of the surgery and the problem. I have cared for several dogs after FHO surgery and they were a lot worse than Darshan so he will get full use of his leg again. 01 Hip Dislocation - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


I'm so glad to hear that his leg will recover and he will have full use of it again. When will have surgery? And will you caring for him during his recovery or will another foster mom? Poor little baby. He looks super sweet!! I hope someone scoops him up in no time after his recovery. Thank you Bron and the AMA for helping this little guy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's good news that his leg can be fixed and hopefully his recovery will be quick and not too too uncomfortable for him. he sounds like such a sweetheart. I know if I was in the area I would have one of these little rescues by now.


----------

